# Do i use Dvd+Rw OR Dvd-Rw??



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,
1st Question: What is the different Between DVD+Rw and DVD-Rw.

2nd Question: I have a slide show i want to burn to one of those disks and then put it into my DVD player and was wondering if my dvd player is compatible with both disks, Dvd+Rw and Dvd-Rw 

Thanks for the help in advanced ray:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Q1: read this
Q2: if you have the documentation that came with your DVD player you will find this information in the Specifications area. If you don't have the documentation, go to the manufacturer's web site and look it up - you will need the model number.


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks alot!


----------



## xyzaction (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,
They are different file formats, but both support the same functionality, re-writable recording. 


------------------------------------------------------------
Buy item with *walmart coupons*

" Love is everywhere, it has no distance. All you have to do is stop the resistance."​


----------

